# 2007 Q7 4.2 FSI Oil leaks under belly pan & cross member



## bunnybwoi16v (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a 2007 Audi Q7 4.2 V8 FSI (approx 200,000km)
Everything works, runs great 
but I have a huge oil leak 
I inspected and the front of the engine 
its pretty dry, but getting oil burning stink & fumes on the passenger 
side exhaust after 5 min of driving; after the vehicle is shut off
I'm getting drips that make a couple small puddles Im also using 5W40 oil
that tend to drip off the underside plastic shield and under the subframe
car looses about 2.5 liters oil every week
Please advise :banghead:


----------



## wego0002 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello,

have a look at this, you are up for a real treat:

https://forums.quattroworld.com/q7/msgs/10687.phtml

Ciao

Werner


----------



## bunnybwoi16v (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks some great info


----------



## bunnybwoi16v (Nov 19, 2013)

ttt


----------

